# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  عقوبة العمل للنفع العام وفقا لقانون العقوبات الجزائري

## لارين

عقوبة العمل للنفع العام

　

مـقـدمـــة : نقول أنه في إطار الثورة القانونية العالمية في إيجاد حلول بديلة لمحاربة الجريمة و إيجاد طرق جديدة و بديلة للعقوبة الحبسية نظرا لعدم نجاعتها في إصلاح المجرمين خاصة الجرائم ذات العقوبات الحبسية القصيرة المدى والتي أصبحت لا تتلاءم مع سياسة إعادة الإدماج الاجتماعي و الاقتصادي المطبقة على المحبوسين خاصة أنها تساهم في إبعاد المحكوم عليه عن ظروف حياته المهنية و العائلية و تزيد في خلق ظروف أخرى سلبية بسبب حرمانه من الحرية والتي تساهم كثيرا في انتكاس و الرجوع للجريمة في غالب الأحيان .

وفي هذا الصدد فإن المشرع الجزائري من أجل مواكبة التشريعات العالمية فإنه حذا حذوها في سن العقوبات البديلة وذلك بالنص عليها بالمادة 05 من قانون 05/04 المؤرخ في 06 فبراير 2005 المتضمن قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة الإدماج الاجتماعي للمحبوسين بالقول تتولى إدارة السجون ضمان تطبيق العقوبات السالبـة للحريـة و التدابيـر الأمنيـة و العقوبات البديلة وفقا للقانون .

وتبعا لذلك جاء القانون 09/01 المؤرخ في 25 فبراير 2009 المعدل للأمر رقم 66/156 المتضمن قانون العقوبات لإضافة المادة 05 مكرر 1 و ما يليها والتي تنص على العقوبة البديلة المتمثلة في العمل للنفع العام.

* تـعريف عقوبة العمل للنفع العام : لم يورد المشرع ضمن المادة 05 مكرر 1 تعريف صريح للعقوبة العمل للنفع العام إلا أننا نقول أن عقوبة العمل للنفع العام هي قيام الجانح بعمل يعود بالفائدة على المجتمع تكفيرا عن الخطأ المرتكب من طرفه وذلك دون أن يكون ذلك مقابل أجرة .

وقد خالف المشرع الجزائري في تصنيف هذه العقوبة أي العمل للنفع العام عن باقي التشريعات المقارنة و أعتبرها عقوبة بديلة للعقوبة السالبة للحرية .

في حين أن بعض التشريعات المقارنة اعتبرت عقوبة العمل للنفع العام عقوبة تكميلية وأخرى اعتبرتها عقوبة تبعية للعقوبة الحبسية بعد فترة اختبار أو عقوبة أصلية وهو ماذهبت إليه أغلب التشريعات المقارنة .

* شروط إصدار عقوبة العمل للنفع العام :

لقدت تضمنت المادة 05 مكرر 1 و 05 مكرر 2 شروط إصدار عقوبة العمل للنفع العام وقد جاء المنشور الوزاري رقم 02 المؤرخ في 21 أفريل 2009 لتوضيح كيفية تطبيق هذه العقوبة و شروطها ، ويمكن تقسيم هذه الشروط الى شروط تتعلق بالمحكوم عليه و العقوبة المتطرق بها و شروط تتعلق بالحكم و القرار

1/ شـروط المتعلقـة بالمحكوم عليه :

1- أن لا يكون مسبوقا قضائيا

2- أن لا يقل سنه عن 16 سنة وقت ارتكاب الوقائع

3- موافقته الصريحة على عقوبة العمل للنفع العام

2/ شـروط الـمتعلقـة بالعقوبـة :1- أن لا تتجاوز عقوبة المقررة قانونا للجريمة مدة 03 سنوات حبس

2- أن لا تتجاوز العقوبة المنطوق بها سنة حبس نافذ

3- تنفيذ عقوبة العمل للنفع العام خلال 18 شهر من صيرورة الحكم النهائي .

4- أن تتراوح مدة العمل من 40 ساعة الى 600 ساعة للبالغ

و من 20 ساعة الى 300 ساعة للقصر .

3/ الشروط المتعلقة بالحكم أو القرار المتضمن عقوبة العمل للنفع العام :

ضرورة ذكر العقوبة الأصلية

ضرورة ذكر أن عقوبة الحبس النافذ استبدلت بالعمل للنفع العام

ضرورة كون الحكم حضوري .

التنويه الى أن المحكوم عليه أعطي الحق في قبول أو رفض هذه العقوبة البديلة .

تنبيه المحكوم عليه الى أنه في حالة الإخلال بالالتزامات تطبق عليه العقـوبة الأصليــة .

ضرورة ذكر الحجم الساعي لعقوبة العمل للنفع العام

* إجراءات الحكم بعقوبة العمل للنفع العام و تقدير مدتـها :

لقد نصت المادة 05 مكرر 1 بالقول " يمكن الجهة القضائية أن تستبدل عقوبة الحبس بعقوبة العمل للنفع العام " .

وبذلك فإن المشرع الجزائري أعطى لجهات الحكم سواء على مستوى الدرجة الأولى أو الاستئناف السلطة التقديرية في إمكانية استبدال العقوبة الحبسية بعقوبة العمل للنفع العام إذ رأى القاضي جدوى في إقرار هذه العقوبة البديلة من عدمه .

وبـما أن عقوبة العمل للنفع العام تعد عقوبة بديلة فإن المحكمة أو المجلس يجب عليه اتخاذ العقوبة الحبسية الأصلية و النطق بها قبل اللجوء للعقوبة العمل للنفع العام بمعنى أنه بعد الانتهاء من إجراءات المحاكمة و الانسحاب للمداولة و تقريره للعقوبة الأصلية و مع توافر الشروط السابق ذكرها و توافر لديه قناعة إفادة المتهم المدان بالعقوبة البديلة فإنه يعود للجلسة العلنية للنطق بالعقوبة الحبسية يستطلع رأي المتهم بعدها في قبول من عدم قبول استبدال العقوبة الأصلية بعقوبة العمل للنفع العام .

فإذا وافق المدان على عقوبة العمل للنفع العام تصرح المحكمة باستبدال عقوبة الحبس بالعقوبة البديلة مع تحديد الحجم الساعي للعمل المطلوب ، و تنبيهه بأن عدم احترامه للالتزامات المفروضة عليه سيؤدى لتنفيذ العقوبة الحبس الأصلية .

* تـقـديـر مــدة الـعمـل للنـفـع الـعـام : حددت المادة 05 مكرر 1 مدة العمل للنفع العام مابين 40 ساعة الى 600 ساعة للبالغين و 20 ساعة الى 300 ساعة للقصر وقد وضعت معيار لذلك في حساب ساعات العمل حسب العقوبة الحبسية المقررة وذلك بحساب ساعتين عمل عن كل يوم حبس ، وبذلك فإنه لا يجوز أصلا النزول عن الحد الأدنى المقرر وهو 40 ساعة ولا تجاوز الأقصى المحدد بـ 600 ساعة هذا بالنسبة للبالغين ، أما بالنسبة للقصر ما بين 16 الى 18 ساعة فلا يجوز أن تقل عن 20 ساعة ولا تزيد عن 300 ساعة طبقا للفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 05 مكرر 1 .

* دور النيابـة في تـنفيذ الـعقوبـة البديـلـة : بالرجوع للمنشور الوزاري رقم 02 المؤرخ في 21 أفريل 2009 فقد عهد بمهمة القيام بإجراءات تنفيذ الأحكام و القرارات التي قضت بعقوبة العمل للنفع العام للنائب العام المساعد على مستوى المجلس .

وتجدر الإشارة هنا أن عقوبة العمل للنفع العام لا تصبح نافذة إلا بعد صيرورة الحكم أو القرار نهائي حسب المادة 05 مكرر 06 ، وبذلك تقوم النيابة بما يلي :

1- التسجيل في صحيفة السوابق القضائية :

بإرسال القسيمة رقم 01 متضمنة العقوبة الأصلية مع الإشارة إلى أنها قد استبدلت بعقوبة العمل للنفع العام .

* وإذا تضمنت العقوبة الأصلية عقوبة الغرامة بالإضافة للمصاريف القضائية فإنها تنفذ بكافة الطرق القانونية المعتادة ، ويطبق عليها الإكراه البدني طبقا للمادة 600 وما يليها من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية ذلك أن عقوبة الغرامة مقصية من استبدالها بعقوبة العمل للنفع العام.

* يتم تسجيل على القسيمة رقم 02 العقوبة الأصلية و عقوبة العمل للنفع العام المستبدلة.

* تسلم البطاقة رقم 03 خالية من العقوبة الأصلية و عقوبة العمل للنفع العام .

2- إجراءات تنفيذ عقوبة العمل للنفع العام :

بعد صيرورة الحكم أو القرار القاضي بعقوبة العمل للنفع العام نهائيا يتم إرسال نسخة من الحكم أو القرار بالإضافة إلى مستخرج منها إلى النائب العام المساعد على مستوى المجلس المختص للتنفيذ و ذلك حسب ما ورد بالمنشور الوزاري .

وبذلك و بالرجوع الى تطبيقة العمل القضائي ، فإن النائب العام المساعد له خيارين .

1/ إرسال الملف المتضمن نسخة من القرار أو الحكم مع مستخرج منه الى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ليتولى تطبيق العقوبة ، إذا كان المعني المحكوم عليه بهذه العقوبة يقطن بدائرة اختصاص قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بالمجلس .

2/ إرسال الوثائق إلى النائب العام بمجلس اختصاص مكان سكن المحكوم عليه لتطبيقها من طرق قاضي تطبيق العقوبات مكان سكن المعني .

* دور قـاضـي تطبيـق الـعقـوبـات :

1 – إجراءات تطبيق عقوبة العمل للنفع العام :

بالرجوع للمادة 05 مكرر 03 فقد أسندت مهمة تطبيق العقوبة عقوبة العمل للنفع العام لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ، لذا ومن أجل ذلك فإنه يقوم بعدة إجراءات بقصد تطبيق هذه العقوبة نوردها كالتالي :

- استدعاء المحكوم عليه عن طريق المحضر القضائي بالعنوان المحدد بالملف و يتضمن هذا الاستدعاء :

* تاريخ و ساعة الحضور

* الموضوع وهو تطبيق حكم قضائي يتعلق بعقوبة العمل للنفع العام

* تنبيه انه في حالة عدم حضوره في التاريخ المذكور تطبق عليه العقوبـة الأصليـة

بالحبـس .

وبـهذا فإن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات أمام حالتين :

أ/ حالـة امتثال الـمعني للاستدعاء :

في حالة امتثال المحكوم عليه و بقصد تشكيل له ملف يقوم :

- بالتحقق من هويته الكاملة و التعرف على وضعيته الاجتماعية و المهنية و العائلية.

- ويقوم بعرضه على طبيب المؤسسة العقابية أو عند الضرورة على أي طبيب آخـر

و ذلك للتحقق من حالته الصحية و اختيار طبيعة العمل الذي يتناسب معه .

ليحرر في النهاية بطاقة معلومات تضم بملف المعني .

* يقوم قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بعدها باختيار منصب عمل من المناصب المعروضة يتناسب مع اندماجه الاجتماعي دون التأثير عن السير العادي لحياته .

* بالنسبة للقصر و فئة النساء يجب على قاضي تطبيق العقوبات مراعاة الأحكام المتعلقة بتشريع العمل كمراعاة الاستمرار في الدراسة و عدم الإبعاد عن المحيط العائلي للقصر و عدم التشغيل الليلي بالنسبة للنساء .

يقوم قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بإصدار مقرر وضع يحدد فيه المؤسسة المستقبلة و كيفية أداء العمل للنفع العام و يتضمن ما يلي :

-1- الـهوية الكاملة للمعني

-2- طبيعـة العمـل المسند

-3- التزامات المعنـي

-4- عدد الساعات الإجمالية و البرنامج الزمني المتفق عليه مع المؤسسة المستقبلة .

-5- الضمان الاجتماعي (إن كان المعني مؤمن أو غير مؤمن ).

وفي حالة عدم التأمين يقوم قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بإرسال الهوية الكاملة للمعني للمديرية العامة لإدارة السجون و إعادة الإدماج عن طريق مدير المؤسسة العقابية قصد تأمين المعني اجتماعيا .

* يجب أن يتضمن مقرر الوضع الإشارة أنه في حالة الإخلال بالالتزامات و الشروط ستنفذ عقوبة الحبس الأصلية .

وعلى ضرورة موافاة قاضي تطبيق العقوبات من طرف المؤسسة المستقبلة ببطاقة مراقبة أداء عقوبة العمل للنفع العام ، وعن كل إخلال من المعني .

* يجب على قاضي التحقيق إبلاغ المقرر لكل من المعني و النيابة العامة و الى المؤسسة المستقبلة وكذا المصالح الخارجية لإدارة السجون .

* الإشعار بانتهاء تنفيذ عقوبة العمل للنفع العام : عند إنهاء المحكوم عليه لعقوبة العمل للنفع العام يتلقى قاضي تطبيق العقوبات إخطار من الـمؤسسة المستقبلة حينها يقوم بتحرير بدوره إشعار بانتهاء تنفيذ عقوبة العمل للنفع الـعام و يرسله للنيابة العامة لتقوم بدورها بإرساله لمصلحة صحيفة السوابق القضائية للتأشير بذلك على القسيمة رقم 01 و كذا الحكم أو القرار .ب/ حالة عدم امتثال المحكوم عليه لاستدعاء قاضي تطبيق العقوبات :

كما سبق الذكر يتم استدعاء المحكوم عليه من طرف قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بواسطة المحضر القضائي ويتضمن التاريخ و ساعة الحضور .

فإذا لم يتقدم المحكوم عليه رغم ثبوت تبليغه شخصيا ، وعدم حضور أي ممثل عنه أو من ينويه لتقديم مبرر لعدم الحضور أو تعذر تقديم مبرر جدي (الذي يبقى تقديره لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات ) يقوم قاضي تطبيق العقوبات بتحرير محضر عدم المثول يتضمن :

عرض للإجراءات التي تم اتخاذها و إنجازها و المتعلقة بتبليغ المعني و عدم تقديم عذر جدي .

يتم إرسال هذا المحضر للنيابة العامة ( النائب العام المساعد) الذي يحوله لمصلحة تنفيذ العقوبات لتتولى باقي إجراءات التنفيذ لعقوبة الحبس الأصلية .

2 - إشكـالات تنفيـذ و وقـف تطبيـق عقوبـة العمل للنفع العام : نصت المادة 5 مكرر 3 من قانون العقوبات ، أن قاضي تطبيق العقوبات هو الشخص المؤهل للفصل في إشكالات التي تعيق التطبيق السليم لعقوبة العمل للنفع العام وله في ذلك اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات اللازمة لحل هذه الإشكالات بتعديل البرنامج المحدد للعمل كتغيير أيام العمل أو الساعات المحددة و كذا المؤسسة المستقبلة و ذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر .

ومن جانب آخر يجوز لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات حسب المادة 5 مكرر 3 اتخاذ مقرر بوقف تطبيق عقوبة العمل للنفع العام و ذلك :

لأسبـاب صحيـة

لأسبـاب عائليـة

لأسبـاب اجتماعية

و يتم استكمال تطبيق عقوبة النفع العام بعد انتهاء السبب الذي تم توقيفها من أجلها .و نقول أنه على المحكوم عليه بعقوبة النفع العام تقديم الأسباب الجدية لتبرير وقـف تنفيـذ العقوبـة و لقاضي تطبيق العقوبات اتخاذ كل إجراءات التحري بمعرفة النيابة العامة للتأكد من صحتها. 

الـخـاتـمــة :
        إن عقوبة العمل للنفع العام كاختيار بديل للعقوبة الحبسية بالنسبة للعقوبات القصيرة المدى جاء للحد من الإفراط في عقوبة الحبس بالنسبة للمجرمين المبتدئين ، و لتحقيق سياسة إعادة الإدماج الاجتماعي للجانحين دون الحد من حريتهم و ذلك بعدم إبعادهم عن المجتمـع و إيجاد وسيلة أخرى لفكرة الدفاع الاجتماعي ، بقيام بعمل لصالح المجتمع دون أجر بدلا من وضع الحبس الذي قد يساهم في خلق ظروف أخرى في أغلب الأحيان تؤدي إلى انتكاس الجانح مرة ثانية .
       كما أن لهذه العقوبة البديلة فوائد معتبرة يمكن تلخيصها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر .
أنها تقلص المصاريف على كاهل خزينة الدولة على عكس العقوبة الحبسية .
تقلل من حالة الاكتظاظ التي تعيشها المؤسسات العقابية و المشاكل الناتجة عن الحبس من أمراض جسدية و عقلية و آفات اجتماعية .
إبقـاء الجانح في الوسط العائلي يمارس مسؤولياته الـمهنية و الشخصيـة و تصون كرامته


  السيد/ مـــــازيت عمــــر

قاضي تطبيق العقوبات ونائب عام مساعد بمجلس قضاء بجاية

----------


## elsayyada

مشكوووور جداً

----------

